# Record RPMS-R Router Table - Why didnt I do this before??



## Dodge (7 Jan 2012)

Ok I know alot of you out there have the Record RPMS-R Router Table or badged equivelent.

I have had mine for several years married to a Triton router and it has been/still is an excellecent set up.

Anyway my one gripe with it is the aluminium fence bars had insufficient support where they meet the router cutter and when passing timber from the infeed to outfeed side there is sufficient flex in the aluminium to leave an annoying snide at the end of your work.

Having previously rounded the leading edge of the outfeed fence as a minor modification as the square edge was always catching the timber as it passed over the router cutter.

Anyway today I had one of those "eureka" moments and simply slid a piece of oak duly thicknessed to 9mm x 4mm down the length of the "T" slot in the fences completely negating this and the change is unbelievable












obviously this will only work where the two parts of the fence need to be in straight alignment but I kicked myself for not having thought of this before, no doubt everyone is going to say they have been done the same ages ago but you know it takes us Norfolk Folk a few years to catch up with the rest of you :lol: :lol: 

Anyway - if I have helped anyone by putting this on here then my one finger typing has been worth while! :mrgreen:


----------



## hammer n nails (19 Jan 2012)

thanks you have helped me.........................Roger


----------



## AnselmFraser (29 Jan 2012)

Roger , thank you for the tip , it is obvious when you have thought of it . I notice you could put another one in lower down if there is any "flex" .
All Best .
Anselm.


----------



## DonJohnson (29 Jan 2012)

So *that's *what those sliding bars in the fences on my Bench Dog router table are for LOL!


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Mar 2012)

Would it be even better with a length of aluminium? :?: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Dodge (5 Mar 2012)

Benchwayze":3ldvq5o2 said:


> Would it be even better with a length of aluminium? :?:
> 
> :mrgreen:



yes but I didnt have any!


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Mar 2012)

Sorry Roger.. Neither have I. 

I thought I did have, but all I had was 10mm thickness, otherwise you could have had some with pleasure!


----------



## Dodge (5 Mar 2012)

To be honest the wood works fine


----------

